# Beretta Gunsmith Video Website



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is a website that is VERY worthwhile if ya want to learn to disassemble your Beretta 92FS:

http://www.beretta92fs.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Here is a website that is VERY worthwhile if ya want to learn to disassemble your Beretta 92FS:
> 
> http://www.beretta92fs.com


It's an awesome video, I'm going to order one(DVD) from him. He should try and get some kind of backing from Beretta. It's extremely informative.

Two Thumbs Up!! :smt023 :smt023


----------



## KenJSr (Apr 16, 2015)

I do not see a DVD on disassembling a Beretta 92 at the website. Can you help to pinpoint where it is.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

There may be a copyright issue if you cannot find the dvd.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually - the videos have been down a long time, unfortunately. Don't know why...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You can locate his videos on youtube. I believe he wasn't getting enough donations to keep his website up so he probably said the heck with it. They are the best I've found by far, currently he's under the "childofjuly's channel."


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

If you do a google for "service manual M-9" you can find a 64 page PDF which covers the complete disassembly/assembly.


----------

